# FALL PROTECTION AND THE STATE OF TEXAS WTH?



## Tiredofthebs (7 mo ago)

So I have now spent a total of an entire week researching this subject. “Fall protection for roofing subcontractors in Texas.” I have typed that subject into google in hundreds of different ways with no success. Including within this very forum. out of thousands of clicks there is not one educated post giving you specific answers to the subject for the DFW AREA. Of course there are thousands of blowhards all over the nation spewing out ignorant comments, but they really don’t know their ass from a hole in the ground. Or bait clicks getting you to click on something that looks like its about to give you answers only to try to sell you fall protection. It’s almost like the entire state of Texas is purposely not letting you get straight answers on this subject. Further more, i cannot find an educated OSHA person to post specific answers as to why Texas nor Osha is mandating this state wide either. My question is this, WHY IS TEXAS NOT ENFORCING OR MANDATING FALL PROTECTION LIKE EVERY OTHER GODDAMNED STATE IN AMERICA??????” If they would, I would not have to live in constant fear of losing a really exceptionally good Roofing Crew over enforcing that they wear fall protection. I have worked in multiple states throughout the nation and Texas is literally the only state were subcontractors straight up refuse to wear the fall protection. They will tell you straight up if you enforce it and make them wear it they will simply go and work for someone else who does not enforce it. What exactly is the loophole letting all of these contractors off from enforcing this? Is it the subcontractor agreement? Since they are not actual employees am i not responsible if they fall or get hurt or if OSHA stops by the job and sees that they are not wearing the proper protection? Anywhere throughout the DFW area you can drive around and literally see hundreds of roof jobs going up after hail storms or homes being built by large national home builders, and none of them are wearing the proper fall protection. If OSHA and the state of Texas truly cares about these peoples lives like they claim and it’s not just about money, why is it not a state mandate like all other states? My guess is the building/housing sector really does not want it enforced just like they don’t want the state licensing for roofers implemented because that’s going to mean big building and big insurance will then have to have to pay millions more to roofing and building contractors? If that’s the case, why should I be responsible? I do not want someone’s death on my conscience. I do not want any of my subcontractors to fall or get hurt. However, I also have to earn a living for my family. I’ve been a roofer since the age of 12. I am now 44. I do not know anything else. I cannot do anything else. This is all I have ever done. I have worked in other states and those crews immediately get out of their vehicles and start putting on their safety equipment without batting an eye. There’s not even a conversation about it, they already know they have to wear it. Only in Texas is it an issue or a conversation. Can anyone out there working in the Dallas-Fort Worth area shed any light onto this ridiculous bullshit?


----------

